# TivoHD + Seagate DB35 SATA?



## rgarretson (Apr 24, 2003)

Sorry if this question is redundant with previous posts, but I tried a search and didn't find anything precisely on point (or at my level of technical impairment). In a subsequently successful attempt to revive a dead Pioneer Tivo with a Lifetime sub, I bought the SATA model of a 500GB Seagate DB35 when my Pioneer needed the PATA (ATA-100) version. Now I'm wondering if I can put this SATA drive to use adding capacity to my new TivoHD (also with a freshly transfered Lifetime sub)?

Ideally, I'd like to make use of the existing 160GB. Is it possible to add the Seagate drive as a second, internal drive without Herculean technical skills? (Aside from my relative nubieness, I don't have a PC with an SATA interface with which to copy the necessary software to the drive.) Is it possible/easier to put it in an enclosure and connect it to the eSATA port without messing with the existing drive/software configuration? Are there performance or other reasons to favor one approach over another?

Any and all advice would be extremely welcome and appreciated.

--Rob


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Yes, you can put your Seagate DB35 SATA drive (excellent choice!) to good use with your TiVo HD either as a replacement for the existing internal HDD or as an eSATA drive. Both options will require opening the box and connecting your drive(s) to your P.C. using a simple Windows program.

There are a couple of reports of folks adding a second, internal drive to the THD and IIRC it wasnt very easy. It's much easier to just connect an expansion/eSATA drive instead.

What you should do really depends on how much real estate you want. A single internal drive is cleaner, but since you have to pull the drive anyway, not necessarily any easier. To add an eSATA drive you just have to perform a couple of extra steps. And of course youd need to buy an enclosure for it.

The Official eSATA Drive Expansion: FAQ + Discussion thread will probably answer most of your questions including what enclosure to buy, cables, etc..

Here are all of the instructions for either upgrade that you'll need:

http://www.mfslive.org/winmfs/

The site also has a forum if you have any direct questions about the upgrade.


----------



## rgarretson (Apr 24, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the advice and the good news. 

--Rob


----------



## rgarretson (Apr 24, 2003)

Do you happen to know off hand if I can use the required enclosure to connect my Seagate DB35 to my PC, plus one USB>SATA adapter for my original THD drive, to do the software installation. The very helpful and detailed instructions you pointed me to call for 2 USB>SATA adapters, but it looks like the enclosure I'll need can also serves as the second adapter. Is my assumption correct?

Thanks.

--Rob



richsadams said:


> Yes, you can put your Seagate DB35 SATA drive (excellent choice!) to good use with your TiVo HD either as a replacement for the existing internal HDD or as an eSATA drive. Both options will require opening the box and connecting your drive(s) to your P.C. using a simple Windows program.
> 
> There are a couple of reports of folks adding a second, internal drive to the THD and IIRC it wasnt very easy. It's much easier to just connect an expansion/eSATA drive instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

rgarretson said:


> Do you happen to know off hand if I can use the required enclosure to connect my Seagate DB35 to my PC, plus one USB>SATA adapter for my original THD drive, to do the software installation. The very helpful and detailed instructions you pointed me to call for 2 USB>SATA adapters, but it looks like the enclosure I'll need can also serves as the second adapter. Is my assumption correct?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> --Rob


You can connect directly to SATA port, use USB->SATA adapter, or eSATA drive that has USB connection, eSATA->SATA cable.


----------

